# Sharpening a curved spokeshave



## Stormy (May 20, 2012)

I'm looking for ideas for sharpening my double spokeshave. The flat blade is no problem, however the curved blade is another matter.

Any experts on the subject?


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I use conical stones on mine. Slower than doing the flat side, but it works just fine.


----------



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

For my curved and cambered blades I use an eclipse jig and just pivot on the wheel. For smaller blades like spokeshave you could use a conical stone as paratrooper suggested, a careful hand held, dig a trench in a piece of wood using the spokeshave (so you get the same curve) and line it with sandpaper for a scary sharp system. Or you could just a very small wooden jig with the same camber cut out of the bottom of the jig.


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

They say this guy knows a thing or two about hand tools and sharpening them. 

Although not a scorp, I think this may apply to the blade you mention. Let us know how it turns out.

Happy Sunday,


----------

